# Daiwa SASURF30



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

I got this reel few years ago. Never paid much attention to it. Last week I took it to the practice field. I configured it with the black blocks. I was surprised to see that I don't need to use my thumb during the cast to slow it down. The tension control was adjusted so there is only a tiny movement of the spool. Shouldn't this reel be much faster? What's wrong with it?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

If the bearings are vanilla from the factory, then they're PACKED with grease.......degrease thoroughly and you'll see a difference.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't take off the metal shield. They don't come with the standard retaining ring. I have no idea how to remove the shield....


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

These shields come off, but you've got to be VERY careful removing them. On my reels, I'll take a sharp dental pick and push the shield in right along the inner race. You have to push in one spot at a time, and I'll push each spot in a little, then move to the next, until I've got a radius of dents in the shield along the inner race. At this point you can hold the bearing with the dented shield down, flick it, sometimes shield will fall off. You can also try (CAREFULLY) to pry the shield up. If it won't let go, push each dent in a little further and repeat, until shield comes out. Repeat for opposite side. You will not be replacing these shields, but reel should be fine without them.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------

